# Visit to Historic Shaw House in NC



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 7, 2019)

I and my family just had the pleasure of attending the swearing in ceremony for my brother who was elected to the NC State Senate. Great event all around.

Saturday before the big event, we visited an historic house and stagecoach stop nearby. It was built in 1798 and is still in it's unrestored condition. It's clearly showing its age and damage from hurricanes passing through over the years. A local historical society is leading the effort to restore the house to its near original condition and some work to improve the foundation and roof has been done. But the inside has not be touched and I thought you might find it interesting to see what a 1798 building looks like. Keep in mind that this was in the wilds of North Carolina so it was an impressive house when built.

Each photo tells what it is. Here is a link to an article about it http://www.candidslice.com/shaw-half-way-house-haunted/

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2019)

Very cool!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 7, 2019)

That's incredible! If those walls could talk!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome. I really find stuff like that interesting.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 7, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> That's incredible! If those walls could talk!


Yeah, I agree. They almost can with the names and comments written on them by Civil War soldiers. There must have been 30-40 different signatures and messages on those walls. I'm amazed that no one painted them over after the war. The house sat empty for many years until the historical society purchased it and the land a few years ago. But no one salvaged (or stole) those fantastic wood floor boards or panels over all those years. That's a miracle in these days and times.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 7, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Awesome. I really find stuff like that interesting.


While there, I donated an old circa 1850 coopered paint bucket and an original 1807 newspaper printed in Washington that, among other things, gave an extremely detailed account of the on-going trial of Aaron Burr. The Chief Justice of the Supreme Court presided over that trial which took place in Virginia. Brian Avery (shown) has opened a small museum on the site and is off to a great start. The newspaper is now the oldest artifact he has so far.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 7, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> While there, I donated an old circa 1850 coopered paint bucket and an original 1807 newspaper printed in Washington that, among other things, gave an extremely detailed account of the on-going trial of Aaron Burr. The Chief Justice of the Supreme Court presided over that trial which took place in Virginia. Brian Avery (shown) has opened a small museum on the site and is off to a great start. The newspaper is now the oldest artifact he has so far.
> 
> View attachment 158436


Very cool.


----------

